# How do I generate a cutlist from SU?



## Good Surname or what ? (17 Oct 2006)

The subject line says it all. Ok, maybe not all...

Is there a clever Ruby script or something that lets me point to a component and get it's dimensions into a table?

Thanks
Phil


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Oct 2006)

there's a kind of basic cut list Ruby but I don't have it on this machine. I can't remember where it came from. I'll look when I get home.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oct 2006)

Good Surname

I am not a user of SU but surely you do not draw all the joints in it (most images seen not to include wood for joints) and so the cutting list will in fact be inaccurate (short lengths?)?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Oct 2006)

Tony, there's no reason not to draw the joinery if you intend to make working drawings from SU. Here's an example of a drawer with the joinery drawn.





A cutlist could give the dimensions of each part of the drawer and include the allowances for the joinery.


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (17 Oct 2006)

Tony,

The components in my lastest model include all joinery detail.

Since Dave started his tutorial I've seen how simple it is to put the joinery in. I've put all the M&Ts on a frame and panel door and I've even gone as far as laying out the dovetails for a cabinet.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oct 2006)

Dave R":2mxfl2ip said:


> Tony, there's no reason not to draw the joinery i.



I quite agree and although I don't really like SU and so don't use it, my drawings on 3D CAD packages tend to include the joinery. 

However, as I posted, my thought was that most pictures I have seen in SU don't include the joinery, hence my question/warning.


----------



## mailee (17 Oct 2006)

I too certainly use all the joinery joints in my drawings in SU. I use SU just as if I were making the piece then I know exaclty how the pieces will fit together. It is almost like having a dry run without having to get covered in sawdust. :wink:


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (18 Oct 2006)

Found this...http://forum.sketchup.com/showthread.php?t=41128

works well enough for my simple needs. Also helps pinpoint where my model is iffy!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Oct 2006)

I was pretty sure that I had that script at home. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to look last night. I'm glad you found it.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Oct 2006)

In case you saved the first version of the script which has the .rb extension, you might want to replace it with this one. Right click on the link and choose Save Target As... Then change the extension from txt to rb. TIG has tweaked the script a bit and made it better. One big difference is the original saves the list in the Plugins folder. The newer version is saved in the same directory as the saved SKP file.


----------



## houtslager (18 Oct 2006)

Dave where does one save link too ?
in which part of SU ? 
It is with the .rb sripts I have the biggest headache with
that and trying to make a decent web site  

ta much 
KArl


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Oct 2006)

Karl, save all Ruby scripts to the Plugins folder. You'll find this under SketchUp in the Program Files. While you're at it, open the Examples folder you should find in Plugins. Copy sketch.rb and parametric.rb if it is there. Paste them in the Plugins folder.

I can't help you with a decent website, I'm afraid. I can't even help you with an indecent one.  
You know, I've been wondering where you've been.


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (18 Oct 2006)

Thanks again Dave.

Interestingly, this new script gives VERY different results. Not just in the ouput location but also details of components. All very welcome - except in one area. I re-aligned my axes to draw an assembly at 18 degrees from vertical. The original reports the components of this assembly with the correct dimensions relative to these re-aligned axes. The new one reports the dimensions against the standard axes.

eg:-
Part # Description Copies Thick Width Length 
19 Side of Plane Tray 2 15.00mm 24.00mm 585.00mm 

Part # Description Width(X) Depth(Y) Height(Z) Layer 
17-1 Side of Plane Tray 15.00mm ~ 199.50mm ~ 564.95mm Plane tray 
17-2 Side of Plane Tray 15.00mm ~ 199.50mm ~ 564.95mm Plane tray


----------

